# Dog shows in Surrey/W Sussex??



## ColliePower

Anyone know of any?????


----------



## pommum

You could check out these sites and see if any of the shows are in your area.
index.html 
FOSSE DATA: Providing Computerised Show Services to the World of Dogs

I'm sure someone else will be on soon who will know of shows in that area.

Good luck in your search

take care

Sarah


----------



## Small~Fluffy

*Loads at Ardingly! most weekends  Plus Lockmeadow Market.
Guildford hold a couple. How far around the South do you wish to travel.
Can help with Dorset, Hampshire, Kent etc.

If I can be any help just shout *


----------



## ad_1980

ColliePower said:


> Anyone know of any?????


Hi! I live in Surrey too, and your question was just the type of thing i've always wondered about - they are never advertised anywhere are they? Wish they would be. I'd always wanted to just go and watch a local dog show.


----------



## groomer_girl

The best place to look for shows is on the Kennel club website under activities. This lists not only Open shows but also Championship shows and companion shows (perfect for beginners)!!! Depending what you are into. You should then be able to contact the Secretary for the show for a schedule, so you can enter.

I would say that if you are going to go into Open or champ shows you will need to go to a Ring Craft club to learn the ropes.....there are a few in the southern area!!

I am personally involved in organising a companion dog show on the 23rd May, see Pet forum calender!! Sorry for the free publicity:thumbup:thumbup:

hope this helps.


----------



## Insane

Hi - there is usually dog shows at country shows. I think Guidford Show is on on the first May bank holiday and Chertsey show is around the first week in August and Egham show is August bank holiday.

I usually go to Chertsey and Egham show but don't know about this year.


----------



## ColliePower

Insane said:


> Hi - there is usually dog shows at country shows. I think Guidford Show is on on the first May bank holiday and Chertsey show is around the first week in August and Egham show is August bank holiday.
> 
> I usually go to Chertsey and Egham show but don't know about this year.


whats the guildford show????


----------



## Nonnie

ColliePower said:


> whats the guildford show????


I think she means Surrey County Show, which is a huge agricultural event, with various dog classes and agility.

When you say shows, are you talking about the novelty ones, or what i would call the proper pedigree ones?


----------



## Insane

Nonnie said:


> I think she means Surrey County Show, which is a huge agricultural event, with various dog classes and agility.
> 
> When you say shows, are you talking about the novelty ones, or what i would call the proper pedigree ones?


Yes, sorry I do mean Surrey County Show, couldn't think of its name just where is was. lol.

I only really do the country shows and they have novelty classes for my cross and pedigree classes for my border terrier. The judge still tend to take the judging quite seriously with the pedigrees and my border always gets placed so we find them quite exciting.


----------



## Nonnie

Insane said:


> Yes, sorry I do mean Surrey County Show, couldn't think of its name just where is was. lol.
> 
> I only really do the country shows and they have novelty classes for my cross and pedigree classes for my border terrier. The judge still tend to take the judging quite seriously with the pedigrees and my border always gets placed so we find them quite exciting.


Ive lived in surrey my whole life, about 20 mins from Guildford, and ive never been to the county show. I go to the Cranleigh Show sometimes, as its about a 3 minute walk from me, but they dont really have much of a doggy side to it anymore.

There are often some Novelty and a couple of pedigree shows held on the Show Ground throughout the summer. Celia Cross Greyhound rescue does a few novelty ones.
Theres usually an agility long weekend in July, again on the showground, and pedigree showing in Ellens Green, i think around june.


----------



## ColliePower

I mean fun dog shows/companion dog shows really for my 3 rescue dogs and my BC

Anyone got any details of the dates of guildford/cranleigh shows they sound great!

I just enjoy entering the dogs into these fun shows plus its a great day out!

Im gutted "all about dogs" in essex is off this yr, as last yr was fab!!!!!!!!

I love the big open air shows which have tonnes of stands for me to spend a fortune on !!! (much to my fiances displeasure!!)


----------



## Nonnie

ColliePower said:


> I mean fun dog shows/companion dog shows really for my 3 rescue dogs and my BC
> 
> Anyone got any details of the dates of guildford/cranleigh shows they sound great!
> 
> I just enjoy entering the dogs into these fun shows plus its a great day out!
> 
> Im gutted "all about dogs" in essex is off this yr, as last yr was fab!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the big open air shows which have tonnes of stands for me to spend a fortune on !!! (much to my fiances displeasure!!)


The Ellens Green show also runs novelty classes. They arent advertised well, so ill let everyone know when i see notices and flyers up.

The Celia Cross days are great, theres normally a table top sale, with loads of different novelty classes. These tend to be later on in the year, the last one was in September.

If i hear of dates for anything in the Surrey/Sussex area, ill let you know.


----------



## Guest

Smallholder Shows - smallholder trade stands at the south of england centre, ardingly, sussex

this ones fun and the show is great too


----------



## Guest

Surrey County Agricultural Society - The Surrey County Show

The Cranleigh show doesn't say anything about a dog show 
The Official Website for the Cranleigh Show. Get information and buy tickets online!


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> Surrey County Agricultural Society - The Surrey County Show
> 
> The Cranleigh show doesn't say anything about a dog show
> The Official Website for the Cranleigh Show. Get information and buy tickets online!


They mostly have a bit of agility. Not sure if its a display or competition though. Its been going downhill the last few years.


----------



## emmylulus

ColliePower said:


> Anyone know of any?????


Theres Loads at Ardingly most weekends


----------



## SmokeyRabbit

Welcome to Facebook


----------

